# Lil Shredder Build



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

I bit the bullet and bought a Lil Shredder for my little guy, who is now 5. A bit silly, since I did a Hot Rock build last year, but Brian at Lil Shredder had a used WB fork, and got us a great price on the frame. And I gotta say, the new bike is pretty amazing.

Here are the specs...

White Brothers fork
Circus Monkey hubs, 28h
Alienation Deviant rims, blue spokes
XT 9 spd rear der, XT cassette, chain, XTR shifter
Deore disc brakes, older Stan's Ti discs
Take-off seat/post from a Like A Bike Jumper
No name light 50mm blue stem
Light flat Al bars
Maxxis Snyper 2.2 front, Kenda SM8 rear, light tubes
Sinz Expert cranks and BB
Rennal 35 tooth front
No chainguide (for now... no drops yet)
Aest pedals

Total weight is about 20.6 lbs.

Yeah, it was a lot for a kid's bike, but we are riding real trails together, and honestly, that it is pretty cool to get to share that kind of thing with a 5 year old.

And watching the little guy ride on the thing is amazing, improving run to run. Here is a picture from today's ride.


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome! I'm jealous...of you and your son. I have to agree with your philosophy though, and that bike looks sweeeeeet! I'm now on the lookout for a lil shredder myself!


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

Vxc961 said:


> Awesome! I'm jealous...of you and your son. I have to agree with your philosophy though, and that bike looks sweeeeeet! I'm now on the lookout for a lil shredder myself!


Well, if you are anything like me, maybe legitimize the purchase by figuring you are saving money on bike parts for yourself, since you will spend all your time looking for parts for the Shredder! Think of the Enve wheels I didn't buy. Saving money left and right.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I am eagerly awaiting our Spawn Banshee to arrive for my just turned 4 year old to replace his Hotrock 12, but I definitely have my eye on these for the future! By marital decree, I am not allowed to buy any more bikes for myself for about 4 1/2 more years (but who's counting?) but I interpreted that as "but kids bike purchases are fine"


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Also, I like how that looks way more proportionate than seeing really short people on 29ers


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

XJaredX said:


> I am eagerly awaiting our Spawn Banshee to arrive for my just turned 4 year old to replace his Hotrock 12


So you did get over-tempted by Spawn, I see! What's the lead-time on orders from Spawn these days? I'm seriously considering a Gremlin for my 3.5yo to replace the too-big 12" Schwinn that grandma got her for CHristmas. We have a 2yo coming along behind, so should get plenty of use from the Gremlin if I go that way.


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet! 
Sorry if I missed it or should know, but what size (diameter) wheels are those? How much growth potential is in that bike - in other words, how old do you figure he'll get before you go to the next size up...and will that likely be a 26" wheel bike by then? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

evandy said:


> So you did get over-tempted by Spawn, I see! What's the lead-time on orders from Spawn these days? I'm seriously considering a Gremlin for my 3.5yo to replace the too-big 12" Schwinn that grandma got her for CHristmas. We have a 2yo coming along behind, so should get plenty of use from the Gremlin if I go that way.


Order placed the 20th, shipped the 21st, hit the U.S. border on the 22nd in Washington somewhere, now just waiting to get here- I lost tracking info once it hit the border, I'm in PA


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

albertdc said:


> Sweet!
> Sorry if I missed it or should know, but what size (diameter) wheels are those? How much growth potential is in that bike - in other words, how old do you figure he'll get before you go to the next size up...and will that likely be a 26" wheel bike by then?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wheel size is 20". The bike is set up to accommodate 16" or 20" wheels, but we went straight to the 20" for our 5 year old. Interesting question about how long it will work. I know that both Jackson and Finn (sponsored riders) are on these and they are 8 and 10. I actually don't know if Finn has moved up in size yet, but he was riding the Shredder at 9.

We are running a 50mm stem. Will go to 70mm when 6, then maybe 80 or 90mm at 7. When 8..... Who knows.... Probably depends on how Bo grows, and rides.

Honestly, I like fiddling with bikes, so I bet I'll pick up some 24" frame and build it up when I think he will fit. And IMO bigger wheels are a big advantage..... I love my 650b bike, won't go back to 26" unless some new technological marvel comes out giving an advantage to small wheels.


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

One other thing to add....

Remember the first time you rode a nice FS mt. bike? I do. Went from a Trek 8500 to a Santa Cruz Heckler. Changed my riding and entire outlook on the sport.

I've seen the same thing in Bo with this bike. His (modified) Hot Rock was nice, and we rode a lot, but he is seriously jazzed on riding his new bike. 

And that helps me legitimize the cost... He has more fun = me have more fun = more riding = happier family


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

I checked out the prices on the Lil Shredder web site. Whew!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Notaskitrail said:


> I checked out the prices on the Lil Shredder web site. Whew!


Yeah, but a lot of kid's sports are freaking expensive. My coworker sinks tons of money into competitive cheerleading for his 10 year old daughter, for example.

I just spent $450 without blinking for a nice bike for my 4 year old, because he loooooves biking with me and his skill level justified it over a cheaper bike. If he is serious into mtbing when he is 10-11, I'd gladly spend $2,500 on a bike for him.

That, plus I reckon these things will hold their value nicely. It's not often that one of these will pop up used I imagine, so that's a good thing for the seller.


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

Never realised so many people have won the loto.
Or that so many people... nevermind nothing nice to say here.

I wish I were filthy stinking rich.
My bike was only 2K I bought a used fuel EX9 I still hear about it regularly. 
there is a big differnce bettwwen I jsut spend 450$ on a bike for my 4 year old.
and I just spent $2500. I can not figure out if you folks are that rich.... or that poor.

On debt do us part, people making 80k a year, spending over 200k a year and wondering what is happening.


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

northernblades said:


> Never realised so many people have won the loto.
> Or that so many people... nevermind nothing nice to say here.
> 
> I wish I were filthy stinking rich.
> ...


Well dude, I spent the $2,000 on a bike for my kid instead of myself. We call make choices.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't understand the questioning his spending his money- firstly, no, you don't know how much he makes, but that aside, there are kids out there that fully justify a $2,000 bike at age 8 or whatever. This could be the impetus for this kid to perhaps someday be a world champion enduro racer or something when he gets older, who knows. And like I said, that is easily what you'd spend on a lot of other child sports, like hockey for example.

Like, if my son is hardcore into biking when he is old enough for a Lil Shredder, I would totally buy one, if that is his passion, and I am very much middle class.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

northernblades said:


> Never realised so many people have won the loto.
> Or that so many people... nevermind nothing nice to say here.
> 
> I wish I were filthy stinking rich.
> ...


Or we make choices. It really isn't how much you make,but how you elect to spend it. I'm fortunate, I make really good money and can afford to buy lots of bikes, including the Santa Cruz Nickel for my 9 year old and the new hardtail I just built him. Everything is paid in cash, I have no credit cards and I live in a very nice neighborhood in a house that has significant equity (mortgage is 10% of my average monthly gross). Many of my friends and colleagues drive $50k cars, I choose to drive used cars and paid $4400 for the last one. In many cases it is a matter of where you choose to spend your money. In my case, my son loves to ride and all he wants to do this summer is go to Northstar and Downieville as much as possible. The time spent together is priceless.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The other thing I don't get is I usually don't see comments like that when people post pics of their $12,000 S-Works or whatever bikes.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I agree with CDMC, XJaredX and Surfpoodi, and you can't put a price-tag on your kid's happiness. We bike probably 4-5 times a week during the summer. We moved where we live (Park City, UT), so our kids could have access to everything that my wife and I didn't have when we were kids. We make good money between us both, but even if we didn't, we would have scraped together enough to get them the bikes they have. It's all about choices and sacrifice. And it would be cool if my daughter or son become world champs (they hear it from strangers at least once a ride), but I'm just happy that they love doing it, and aren't TV zombies like others. So for my daughter's $400 bike, she has ridden it maybe 200 times now, and will probably get another 100 times on it before she is too big for it. Then my son will probably get another 300 times on it, and then we will pass it down to my brother, whose son will hopefully get another 300 rides on it. So now we are down to less than 50 cents a ride cost. If she had a heavy POS Mongoose or something, maybe I would save a bunch of money, but I'd have to beg her to ride, instead of her begging me. It's all about decisions, and I gladly too will pay the $2500 in a couple of years if it will mean getting to spend as much quality time as I do with my kids as I do now. Don't hate, celebrate.


----------



## FreeHeelFreeRide (Mar 18, 2005)

Great looking bike Surfpoodi- very cool you are willing to support your kids passion. We all make choices and if you and your family are into bikes and biking I agree it is totally worth making sacrifices in other areas to give kids the best equipment possible... Especially if they learn to treat it well, utilize it fully and respect the trade offs made in order to make it possible. Enjoy your time riding with your little guy and thanks for sharing the photos and build info. Let us know how the bike holds up/works out for him.


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks all for the support. I had no idea that a $2,000 bike made me a 1%er. For the record, I'm not. We do fine, but my car is worth less than Northerblades' bike. It is all about choices. 

My family spends most of our disposable income on bikes. And thankfully my wife and I still have industry connections from our racing days, which helps. Riding is just our thing. That is why I shared the build with other folks who are (hopefully) equally crazy about biking with their kids.

And honestly, I figure with a resale of around $1,000 we will be looking at a net cost of $1,000 for a bike for 3+ years. Is that crazy expensive? I don't know. Certainly not when compared to those $10k carbon wonderbikes I see on the trail every weekend. And no, I don't have one of those.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

My 6 yr old is on a 20" wheel. Betting it will last no more than 2 yrs. 9 yr old moved to a 26" wheel this year. She is almost as tall as her mom so it works. We have a 24" in the garage as well. We let the 9 year olds friends borrow it if they choose to tag along. 9 yr old is riding in the mountains (socal) with me now... Pretty awesome.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Good on you Surfpoodi. Awesome bike. Awesome build. $2000 is a lot to spend on a kids bike but only because people are way too stodgy in the way they treat their kids. If it costs you $300 a year over 3 years that's nothing. Especially when time spent riding with your kids (and the associated health benefits for your kids) are priceless. I know people that will pay easily more than $300/year on cable tv but would baulk at $300/year on a kids bike.

If I had limited funds I'd be riding a POS but my kids would still have nice bikes.

Note: in no way am I suggesting that you need a nice bike as a kid to have fun. A $100 walmart special will put a smile ear to ear on any kid just cruising around the neighborhood. But, if you want to take your kids off-roading riding single track with obstacles and big elevation changes, they need every advantage you can give them to make it stay fun and to make the riding safe.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

$2500 isn't really all that extravagant for a really cool toy. 
Try doing some shopping for snowmobiles, dirt bikes, or a Disney trip and it'll practically seem like a bargain.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

northernblades said:


> Never realised so many people have won the loto.
> Or that so many people... nevermind nothing nice to say here.
> 
> I wish I were filthy stinking rich.
> ...


What make model and year vehicle do you drive?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

northernblades said:


> If your Kid is that awesome, he/she will be awesome on ANYTING, will get stronger on a heavy bike, and by the time they get a 26 inch bike, they will succeed anyway. You can not buy your child greatness.


Sorry but I disagree from experience. I'm so sick of its the rider not the bike- it the sum total of both.

At a young age I had a cheap Evel Knievel bike and did ok on it. New kid in the neighborhood had a bike made to look like a motorcycle, I couldn't get that thing off the ground it was so heavy.

Years later I got into BMX. I was on a cheap Schwinn, raced an entire season and was always just outside of placing.

After seeing it wasn't a fad, they saved up bought me a Team Mongoose for Christmas.

The next season, ABA Top 50 in MD, 3rd at the ABA East Coast Nationals. I can guarantee one thing, it wouldn't have happened on that Schwinn or Evel Knievel bike.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

jesus h christ....trolling in the 'Families and Riding with Kids' forum?

Name calling is a no-no...

Thread crapping is a no-no...

*To the OP* -SAHWEET bike!!! I have been eyeing lil' shredders fer sure for my 4 year old....but am spending that $$ on a backyard pump track instead.

(secretly I am still secretly figuring what I can sell to justify a lil' shredder to my wife)


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

CHUM said:


> *To the OP* -SAHWEET bike!!! I have been eyeing lil' shredders fer sure for my 4 year old....but am spending that $$ on a backyard pump track instead.
> 
> (secretly I am still secretly figuring what I can sell to justify a lil' shredder to my wife)


Oh man.... what I would give for a back yard big enough for a pump track. That would be just awesome.

I say do 'em both, replace the stickers on the Shredder with a Huffy sticker, and tell your wife it was on sale at Target... Can't promise how the marriage will hold up, but I can say the bike is pretty special.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

That's great that you got your hands on a Lil' Shredder bike. :thumbsup: I've started to see a few of those around Santa Cruz lately. It's such a killer bike (though it'd be a 'wallet-killer' for me, LOL).

I'm looking for a new bike for my petite 6yr old (growing out of her 16" Disney Princes, aka. Huffy). I had her try a few of the 20" "usual-suspects" (eg. Hotrok, etc) at local stores, and was surprised how different each brand's 20" fits per different geo. (ie. 20" Scott/smallest, 20" Specialized/average-ish, 20" Canondale/huge)

For about $500/MSRP, I think this can be available from a local store here...
SCOTT Spark JR 20 Bike - SCOTT Sports

Probably I will end up with one of the usual ones, though...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PiroChu said:


> That's great to you got your hands on a Lil' Shredder bike. I've started to see a few of those around Santa Cruz lately. It's such a killer bike (though it'd be a 'wallet-killer' for me, LOL).
> 
> I'm looking for a new bike for my petite 6yr old (growing out of her 16" Disney Princes, aka. Huffy). I had her try a few of the 20" "usual-suspects" (eg. Hotrok, etc) at local stores, and was surprised how different each brand's 20" fits per different geo.
> 
> ...


I found the Marins to run smaller than the Specialized. My son has been and still is small for his age. His 20 inch and now 24 are both Marins.


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

PiroChu said:


> That's great to you got your hands on a Lil' Shredder bike. I've started to see a few of those around Santa Cruz lately. It's such a killer bike (though it'd be a 'wallet-killer' for me, LOL).
> 
> I'm looking for a new bike for my petite 6yr old (growing out of her 16" Disney Princes, aka. Huffy). I had her try a few of the 20" "usual-suspects" (eg. Hotrok, etc) at local stores, and was surprised how different each brand's 20" fits per different geo.
> 
> ...


If you've seen a Lil Shredder on the trail in Santa Cruz, it was probably Bo. We are on the trails above UCSC most weekends.

If you are local, you could take a look at our modified HR. Built it up with a Spinner Air and 9 speed rear. I posted thread about the build, titled something like Ripping Red Hot Rock." We'd consider unloading it.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Surfpoodi said:


> ... on the trails above UCSC most weekends.
> ... consider unloading it.


Hi Surfpoodi,
Thanks for reaching out. I saw him on Pogonip with his mom once, and I asked her a bunch of Q's about it. So I found your Hotrock post, and will be sending you a PM/email shortly. Thanks.


----------



## Wveddy (Dec 26, 2011)

That bike is sweet and this thread is awesome, accept for the *****ing and moaning on money. I know cost is relative, but kids sports in general are expensive. plus compared to the an adult bike, that is probably more bang for the buck anyway. Cycling is an awesome sport, and if you love it getting to ride with your kids and see them having fun is priceless. The bigger issue here is the cost of doing kids bikes. frames, forks, and wheels for smaller riders are in short supply. The big named bike companies just don't build light bikes for kids, and that sucks. I support anyone trying to make mountain bike more fun and accessible to the little guys and gals. Awesome bike and good job on the build.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

For my financial situation, that kind of money on a kids bike is absolutely irresponsible.

That being said, my 5 year old daughter's riding ability (or at least what she can ride) has gone thru the roof on her Shredder. She was on a Redline Pit Boss before.

It has allowed her to ride with her older bro and I a lot more. I figure she will get 4 years out of it.

For the amount we ride, it has been totally worth it.


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

NS-NV said:


> That being said, my 5 year old daughter's riding ability (or at least what she can ride) has gone thru the roof on her Shredder. She was on a Redline Pit Boss before.
> 
> For the amount we ride, it has been totally worth it.


Second that point... We rode Northstar last weekend, and Bo had a great time on some of the intermediate single track. I'm amazed a 5 year old can ride that stuff. For those who havent ridden at Northstar, even their intermediate trails are the real deal. Bummed I forgot my helmet cam, otherwise would post a video. I'll try to remember the camera for our next trip, and will post a link to the vid.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Surfpoodi said:


> Second that point... We rode Northstar last weekend, and Bo had a great time on some of the intermediate single track. I'm amazed a 5 year old can ride that stuff. For those who havent ridden at Northstar, even their intermediate trails are the real deal. Bummed I forgot my helmet cam, otherwise would post a video. I'll try to remember the camera for our next trip, and will post a link to the vid.


The intermediates are all over there. I swear, some are easier than the beginner runs and some harder than the expert runs. I wish they would be more accurate with their designations.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I would love an update. My 4 yearold twins are killing it on cheap little bmx's to the point that I installed handbrakes and we hit the trails about once a week.
I am looking to get myself a remedy in the spring and i am wondering if I should splurge a little more and pick them up a couple spawns. I can't do the lil'shredders, but I am not too worried about that. We'll see about suspension when my wife can't keep up with them anymore. By then they should be on 20" wheels and I will have more options.


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

It's been a couple years since this post....any chance you still have this bike and would consider selling?


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

There is one freshly posted here:

2013 Lil Shredder Prodigy - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Also to everyone, Gregg the MTBR site manager created a "kids bike" Classified section for all things kids related for us. Now is the time to post that gently used kids gear now that summer break is quickly approaching for those of us in the Norther Hemisphere!

Kid's Bike - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------

